# Quoi's Path



## Quoi (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm new here and I have been working out seriously for about two months. I have been very happy with my progress. I started out two months ago at 124 lbs and I am now 140! YAY! I also have succeed some goals I always wanted, I know Db curls are not what make you strong and stuff but I have always wanted to curl 30 with perfect form and this week I did! Also I got my squat up to 180! Not my max but Im happy.
   Anyway I work out at home because I have no money for a gym! So I don't have a lot of stuff but I'm dedicated and I make due. Funny thing is without enough weights and a lack of a Rack I use my cousin and a backpack with weight for squats!
       I have the weekend off so I will be updating on Monday with Back and Biceps! Have a good weekend everyone!

P.S I'm almost 17


----------



## Quoi (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey guys! Whats up?
Today was back and biceps for me, right at 5:35 am! JOY lol.

going in I wasn't completely motivated but as soon as started I got pumped up.

DB Curls 30x5 35x5 Not the best form 30x6 32x5
DB Rows 52x8 WOW this felt light! 67x6 67x8 Again I need to work on form... 57x8

BB Rows 80x8<<<Light! 110x6 Struggled on the last rep wasn't perfect 110x6 105x8 Then I felt Like I could go more so I did 110x6 rest a few seconds then 3 more

Concentration Curls 32x6 35x5 35x5 30x4<<<Forearm dead....sad...
Pull ups weighted 20lbs x6 20lbs x6 20x5 20x5 plus I held on the last rep for as long as i could
Chin ups 20lbsx6 20x6 20x5 20x5 plus I held for as long as i could on the last rep

Then I was done. I was pretty happy that my back strength went up! But for some reason the Db curls were harder to do then last time? I know I probably need a lot of work on my routine so If anyone has anything to say then please do so, I'm willing and wanting to learn!

By the way Next week is Christmas Break and I'm letting my body rest as right now my forearms feel like the muscle is being pulled and my knees and wrist also are hurting... Otherwise I'm feeling great!

So thnx in advance for anything anyone has to say.
Tomorrow is Chest and Triceps@
Oh yeah I also did 10 min HIIT running when I got home from school.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 15, 2008)

You start your workout with DB curls?


----------



## Quoi (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah.... i kinda figured that was bad, oh well I will change it next time and what do you think I should start out with DB Rows or BB rows? Maybe Pullups?


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 16, 2008)

Always start with compound lifts first.  Then you can do isolation workouts.  

If you are working your back start with deadlifts or some sort of rows or pullups would be a good choice too.


----------



## Quoi (Dec 16, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the help. I'm going to update in about a hour, I have something to do first...


----------



## Quoi (Dec 16, 2008)

OKAY! Here is my Chest and Triceps workout.
I woke up late so I was a little out of whack at first but felt more awake and ready to go. 5:30 am session

 DB Press 45x8<<<Warm up 70x5 70x5 70x5 then 50x8 Only problem is wrist cant support the weight so I use my other hand to stabilize

  Incline Db Press Now since I don't have a bench I took a footstool and a skateboard and place them against the wall, surprisingly it works well! 
   20 x8 35x5 35x5 30x8

  I then went to
  Skullcrushers 50x8 55x5 55x6  55x8 supersetted with
  CG Bench Press 50x5 55x5 55x6 55x8
 At First my forearm was really bothering me so i couldn't go all the way down but soon I got my form down and went with 8, The pump with the superset mad my triceps happy!

     One arm Db kickbacks with no rest in between 30x6 30x6 30x8 
I always try to push harder when my muscles are almost dead

   Db Flys 20x8 25x8 30x8 Working on better form
   Dips BW +20 lbsx6 x7 x6 x5 Felt lighter then expected
And I felt like doing some core work so
    Hanging Knee raises 15 15 15
    Decline Crunches +10lbs 10 10 10 10
I had fun on this workout! It felt good. Anyway i also did 10 min HIIT cardio today. Now to eat and rest! Any comments welcome as I want to learn! 
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 17, 2008)

You organized your chest workout a little better.  Good job.

If you are already doing dips with 20 extra pounds.  Make sure you are going through the full movement, no half assing it.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2008)

Agree with what Ras has said.

Heavier compounds first, and always sacrifice weight for a better range of motion and a more controlled lift.

Also, what do you mean by "Only problem is wrist cant support the weight so I use my other hand to stabilize" ?

Surely your other hand has a dumbell in it?

Good work though, keep it up


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Agree with what Ras has said.
> 
> Heavier compounds first, and always sacrifice weight for a better range of motion and a more controlled lift.
> 
> ...




I didn't understand that either.


----------



## Quoi (Dec 17, 2008)

Actually I only have one dumbbell at the moment I'm hoping Ill receive some money for Christmas and I can buy another one. Anyway after I take my one week break next week I'm going to re haul my program and make sure I have my priorities straight and the form down before I move up. 
  UPDATE
Today was my day off so I slept in late, a little too late as I didn't;t get to eat some of my meals, oh well I can make it up now. I got to sleep good tonight as tomorrow is LEG DAY yeah. And also starts finals for me....joy...

   Thanks for the comments and help, I appreciate it. Off to eat!


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 17, 2008)

Goodluck on your finals!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 18, 2008)

Ah right, so you're doing the dumbell benching unilaterally? Ie - left arm on its own, then right arm?

That makes more sense.

Good luck with finals!


----------



## Quoi (Dec 18, 2008)

*Update! LEGS*

Aw today's workout was awesome!
The best leg day i have ever had! It felt nice doing things in order of importance, i felt like i was doing it like a pro.

Squats<<< Rember I use my cousin and a backpack!lol
     138x6 168x6 188x6 200x6 200x6 <<I did it but form needs work.
Lunges I use to do like 70 lbs but my grip failed and I always focused on the grip and not the lunge so now I went down to a good weight to work on it!
     35x5 35x5 35x10 35x10<each leg
Seated Calf raise with a db on my leg!
      80x25 80x25 80x25 80x25<<ohhhh the burn!
Deadlifts< I like them on leg day because they really work my legs, this time I changed my form because I found out i was doing them wrong lol
      90x8 150x5 150x5 150x10 150x10<<< I know I can do more but i dont have enough weights...
Ham curls to finish it off, which means I use the bb and put my feet under and I pull myself up with a weight plate. 
      +10x10 +10x10 +10x20 +10x20
All in all if felt great!

On my finals I think I did pretty good,even without excessive studying and I only have two left tomorrow! Then BREAK WOOOOOO!!!!!
Thanks for the coments everyone, have a good day!


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 18, 2008)

Goodjob man.  You thinking about maybe going to a gym or buying more weights?  

I'm so excited for break too.  How many days do you get off?


----------



## Quoi (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah I'm hoping to buy more weight this Christmas or maybe even get some for Christmas!

I get two weeks off which is awesome, just time to relax! Do you get two weeks?


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 18, 2008)

Good I think you need more weights haha.

I get two weeks off too.  Tomorrow is my last day, I don't have finals yet though.


----------



## Quoi (Dec 18, 2008)

NO FINALS!!!!! I HATE YOU!!!! LOL
Just joking, your lucky


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 19, 2008)

Hahaha!  Shitty thing is I have finals right when I get back from break.

Have fun on your last day of school.


----------



## Quoi (Dec 19, 2008)

*Update Shoulder*

^^^That sucks, at least you can study over the break lol.

Today was Shoulders and abs and also my last day for a week as my body NEEDS it!

OHP 60x8 82x8<<<Was hard but I got it up there 82x5 82x5

Shrugs 140x8 140x8 140x15 140x15< Woah that wasnt too hard, I feel it better with higher reps.

Shoulder press 20x8 32x6 32x5 25x8 The 32s were a bit much so i went down.

Side Laterals 15x10 27x6<form sucked! 20x10

Rev. Flys 20x8 30x6 40x8 < easier than I thought!

Then I did my abs, and i have a question do you need to work them with so much volume like circuits to get them to grow?
   Weighted Crunches 30x20 30x20 30x35
   Weighted leg raises on my bathroom counter! 20x20 20x20 20x20< i duct taped weight to my shoes!
   V-ups, wow these worked, my first time BWx15 BWX20 BWX30

The shoulder workout was done in like 35 mins but the abs prolonged it specially since i had to duct tape the weights to my shoes! Anyway a really good workout even though I woke up late and had like 20 mins to EAT!!! 
On a side note tomorrows is the first day of BREAK and ITS MY BIRTHDAY!!! Finally 17! To celebrate my Bff birthday which is today and mine we went and saw Yes Man, which was so funny we were laughing obnoxiously loud!
Have A good day everyone!
Even though  have a week off I'll still be on the boards and here


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 19, 2008)

For abs you should work them like every other muscle.  Or atleast thats what I do.  

Weighted crunches 8-15 reps.  Planks and other things.


Ah you lucky bastard.  I want to see Yes Man so bad!   So its good?

Happy early birthday man!


----------



## Quoi (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks!
Yes man rules, just think of all the things that could happen if you have to say yes...
You have to see it!
Oh the old lady...ewww
lol


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 19, 2008)

I wanna ask....what about the old lady!?

But I don't want you to ruin the movie for me lol.  So don't tell me!

I was at a movie earlier this month. and I saw a commercial for it and it looked pretty damn funny.

I gotta go to it soon.


----------



## Quoi (Dec 25, 2008)

*Christmas!!!!!!!!*

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 25, 2008)

You too.  

I hope you gave a good one.


----------



## Quoi (Dec 26, 2008)

*Question!*

Hey guys, I hope you all had a good Christmas because I did!^^^Hope you had good one!

Anyway I have been thinking of doing a cut a little mini one because there is just a little flab that annoys me.... But the problem is I really am small with some muscle and I don't really know if doing a cut now would be helpful. So my question is should I do a little cut or wait till I get more muscle? 

Oh and one more thing if anyone could help me with a new routine that could get me stronger please do! My current one i think has to much disorganization and i am just looking for a new one.
Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Quoi (Dec 27, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 27, 2008)

How tall are you?  If you are only 140lbs I don't think you need to cut at all.


----------



## Quoi (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeah I have been thinking and I don't want to cut yet anyway Im 5 '8 so yeah.
Thanks, anyway Monday starts my new routine that I still have to plan out lol


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm 5'7 150lbs and cutting is the last thing on my mind, lol.


What are your ideas for a new routine?


----------



## Quoi (Dec 28, 2008)

*Rouitne*

So for my routine i have rearranged my my exercises in order like chest first then triceps with compounds first and hopefully got the right amount of sets and reps down. This time around I will focus and have muscle and mine connection along with perfect form or as close as I can get it.
Still if anyone has anything to say or idea for a really good routine I really want to know because i constantly want to improve and challenge myself so any help would be great! Thanks, I cant wait for tomorrow!

Oh YEAH, for Christmas I GOT A BENCH WOOOOOOOOOO, but I haven't set it up yet lol but when I do I can Bench Press for the first time YES!!!!! It come with 80lbs but they take up like the while bar so I don't know if it will actually add to the amount of weights i can put on a bar.
WOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Quoi (Dec 29, 2008)

*Update!!!*

Well today was a crazy day and I just got home!!! About to eat tand then 4 hours of sleep!.......
Too tired so i will update tomorrow!
Awesome day though!


----------



## Quoi (Dec 30, 2008)

*Update Monday Tuesday!!!!*

Woah first week back to lifting and it felt great in fact awesome!
I finally went just for form and holy it made me so sore and the weight was surprisingly lighter to me?!

MONDAY
BB ROWS 80x10 100x8 100x7 +1 90x8 90x8
DB ROWS 40x10 50x8 55x8 55x8<< Better ROM! AWESOME
Reverse Flys 25x10 35x8 40x8 40x8 <only problem is my lower back elt like someone was compressing it?
Pullups weighted 20lbs 10 8 8 Negatives -6< wow negatives are good

DB Curls 30x8 30x8 30x6 30x6 30x6< my biceps were dead whne i got here LOL

Concentration curls 30x6 30x6 30x6+2
Chinups weighted 20lbsx7 x6 x7

It was great being back! Anyway I went to hang out with my friend and wow we saw two movies Bedtime stories which ruled and Benjamin Button which was great but we went to the 7:30 show and we didn't know it was 3 hours long so we didn't get home until 10:30! Its funny we were so tired we actually jumped up and screamed when it was over!

TUES<My wrist hurts from pushing the weight again but its definitely not as bad as before!

DB Press 40x8 45x8 50x5 50x6
Incline Press 20x8 30x8 30x6 30x8
Flys 20 x8 25x8 30x8 < Form was way better!

Skullcrusher 50x8 50x8 60x8 55x8
Close Grip BP 70x10 70x10 70x10 70x10
Kickbacks because my wrists hurt too much for extensions 27x8 27x8 27x8 with no rest

Dips 10 10 10<Finally!
AbS
     Weighted Decline crunches 3 sets of 15 with 20lbs
      Hanging knee raises 4 sets of 15

Wow, I was suppose to wake up at three so I could back into my habit but since the movie got out late I woke up late lol! Today I again hung out with my friend and we just walked around and played pool. Oh and Monday since before the movie I walked for 4 hours straight I almost didn't do any cardio but as I was waiting for the movies I did HIIT cardio around my Grandmas place, and it was easier than ever my conditioning has definitely improves! I must sleep earlier TONIGHT!! 

I'm off from training tomorrow so I get to relax!!!! 
Hope Everyone is well! Oh again any advice or comments please.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 31, 2008)

I heard great things about Benjamin Button.  It is 3 hours long!?  Jesus.

You sure like going to movies don't you? lol.

Be sure to keep your wrists really straight when you are pressing weight too.


----------



## Quoi (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes I love the movies as it is pretty much the only thing to do in town....lol

Next time I'll make sure my wrist is straight! Thank you!


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 1, 2009)

Haha you live in a small town?


You better make sure to keep your wrists straight!


----------



## Quoi (Jan 2, 2009)

*Thursdy And Friday*

Hack squats 100x5<<<Couldnt do normal squats this week and only a set of these as it felt like a deadlift...

Deadlifts 150x5 for 4 sets and then 130x8 wow these felt heavier than ever now I know how people need more than a min rest! Doing this also strained my back...

Ham curls bw+10x30
Db Lunges 40x10 each leg 40x10 40x10
Seated calf raises with a DB on my quad 80x25 80x25 80x25 80x25 Right after 2 sets of 50 bw standing ones.

Leg Extensions 125x8 125x8 150x8 150x6 150x8 <<<HOLY these were hard as hell and they burned!!!!
It was a good workout!

Friday<today
Wow I woke up at 3 but i went back to sleep and I couldn't get out of bed because I just felt UHHH, last night I couldn't sleep and I poured buckets of sweat and it was like 20 degrees outside, When I finally started working out my lower back was feeling strained so no OHP. I just don't feel to well today I cant explain it.....

Shoulder Press 20x10 25x10 25x10 30x8 30x6
Front shrugs 130x15 130x15 130x15
Upright row 70x10 70x10 75x8 75x8
Lateral Raise 15x10 15x10 20x10 20x10
    Abs
       Weighted crunches 20lbsx30 20x30 20x30
        V-ups 25 25 25
        oblique twist 30 30 40 with a hold at the end
CRAPPY workout but I didn't feel to well.....I was demotivated....But now I cant wait to go back at it and prove my body wrong! Because I want this so bad I don't care how hard it is and gets!


----------



## Quoi (Jan 5, 2009)

*Monday*

School started today.....AHHHHHHHH

Anyway was a great workout and I loved it!

BB rows 80x10 110x8 110x8 100x8 100x8
DB rows 50x8 60x8 60x8 60x8
Rev Flys 25x10 35x10 45x8
Pullups 5 5 5 < found a place to do real pullups and chins

BB curl(First time really doing these) 50x10 60x7.5<<almost lol 60x6 55x6 55x6
Hammer Curls 30x8 27x8 27x8 My biceps were fried y the time I started!
Chins 5 5 4 +1

Awesome workout!!!!! Felt so good!
Tomorrow will rule because I got my bench set UP!!!! WOOOOOO!!!
Finally I can bench and do declines and plenty of other stuff!!!!
Don't laugh at my bench numbers tomorrow they will suck!!1 I'm keeping it light until I get comfortable with it and I have no spotter so Safety first!
Have a good night! 
OH anyone have tips to really improve my benching?


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 5, 2009)

Ughhhh yeah school started today for me too.  Sooo tired.


Don't go heavy with the benching right away.  Start light.  When I started benching I was repping 70lbs a couple times.  Move up in weight when you feel comfortable.

As for benching tips.... read this

How To Do The Perfect Bench Press Rep


----------



## Quoi (Jan 8, 2009)

*Tuesday Wednesday And Today!!!!!!*

THank you for the tips they will help alot!



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Wedndsday was awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I went on a FBLA trip to compete in network and computer tests and I got 4th place!!!!! First time I really won something and I received a trophy  for it YESS!!!! I was gone from 6 am until 10 pm and the test only took two hours and the rest of the day we played around, pool a workshop, stuff like that all at ASU. At the end a rapper performed for us and that ruled!!! And then I got my award!!!! SO HAPPY!.

Anyway tueday!

BB Bench 80x8  80x7 90x5 90x5 100x8<<< HAPPY I got  100 up!
Incline BB bench 80x8 90x6 90x5
SkullCrushers 50x10 60x8 60x8 60x8
CG bench 80x10 80x10 90x10
Dips 10 8 8

Awesome but its not my normal workout because I ran out of time so I had to cut alot.

You already heard about yesterday!

TODAY!!!
Since I slept so late I diddnt think I would get to my morning workout but I did and WOW!!!!

Squats ATG <<<First time ATG and it ruled!! I know doing this I will get stronger and grow!! 135x6 135x6 135x6 135x8 135x10 At first it was difficult but after the third set my legs felt great!!

DB Lunges 40x10 each leg 40x10 40x10 40x10 So weird after squats

Deadlifts! 150x6 150x 150x6 150x6 150x10 EASIER than last week. A lot easier, last week it was like lifting a ton and it hurt my lower back but today it felt feather light??????

Hamstring curls BWx50 wow by the 30 it burned to the point I diddnt think i could but I DID!

Seated calf Raises 80x20 plus 40 sec TUT repeated three times Wow tht burned...lol

ALL in all this week ruled and Im really happy woooo, I notice I perform better when I'm in a good mood so I think I will start trying to get in a good mood before I workout!!!! wooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quoi (Jan 9, 2009)

*Friday*

Woke up late and didn't think i would workout today but I really wanted to so I forced my self. Anyway it was shoulders day and abs!

OHP 70x8 70x6 70x8 70x6 70x8 Thought I was using 60! SO I was happy, I usually can get 80 up but its been two weeks since Ilast did them, easing back into them.

front shrugs<<<grip improving! 140x15 140x15 140x15 140x15
shoulder press 25x8 30x6 30x6 30x6 my elbow sucks and it gives out during my left

lat raises 15x15 20x10 22x10

abs
    weighted 20x10 two times 20x15 usually go for reps but time was not on my side! went slow and contracted the muscles snd it burned!

     V-UPS 10 10 15  AGAIN SLOW

I ran out of time so i had to cut it down a few, especially abs I usually go real hard with more exercises but waking up late!

I have a question though whenever I do lat raises or shoulder presses my elbow on the left side gives out or has like no strength and it pops a lot so what does this mean?
Anyway two days off WOOOOOOO! I might be going to another FBLA trip on the fourth!

Oh yeah started doing true cardio today and since my ankles hurt to do HIIT sprint s I did HIIT jump intervals with a fast paced jog in between and wow my heart was beating even though it was only 11 minutes!

Hope everyone is well and has a good weekend!


----------



## Quoi (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh forgot to add my quads and ham feel sore for the first time from squats ATG and the ham curls, it hurts to walk up hill! AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Quoi (Jan 12, 2009)

*Monday!*

Hey guys!

    I woke up  little late again! So my workout was way shorter but still good!

BB rows 80x10 115x6<<WOW STRONGER! 115x6 100x8 100x8
DB rows 50x10 65x6 60x8 62x8
Reverse flys 30x10 45x8 45x8
pullups 7 6 5 wow really sucked...

BB curls 50x10 60x8 65x8 65x8 50x10
Hammer curl 27x6 27x6 27x6

Guys I have a question, I have callous on my hand that make my workouts suffer like pullups and anything that requires a prolonged grip... So I was wondering should I wear gloves or just tough it  out untill it heals?
BEcause most of the time the pain is my focus and I know I can go harder !

Anyway it was a good day.
                      Cardio
           HIIT 10 min of jumping for 30 secs then a strong jog for 40 secs, then a minute sprint

Hope everyone is well! 
Any comments?


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 12, 2009)

I bought gloves and didn't like wearing them when I lift.  I rather have skin on the iron, it is comfier for me.  You can try out gloves and see if you like them.  

My callouses heal pretty fast now so I never worry about them.  You should be able to work through the pain man!


----------



## Quoi (Jan 15, 2009)

*Update LEGS*

^^^Yeah Im going to keep my hands free from gloves because it does feel wrong when I lift, and I want the pain so I can push past it lol!



Hey!! Well its decide i'm going on another FBLA trip on the fourth WOOO! Im competing in network concepts and computer problem solving as well as a team networks design competition!

Anyway, legs days for me are always my favorite now and the best days for me!! It always feel great and I just love it!

Squats as far as I could! 138x8 148x6 148x8 148x8 148x8
Lunges 45's x10 each leg x10 x10 x10
Deadlifts 150x8 160x6 160x6 160x8 160x10 AWESOME
Seated calf raises my version! 87x60 sec TUT repeat 1 then x30 x30

AWESOME!!! Was going to do my version of GHR but again ran out of time,, but this time during deadlifts I felt my hams actually working a little so... So just a great workout !!!! Wish my upper body went this well lol!

EDIT: Forgot to write Tuesdays workout oh well, The bet thing was 110 on the bench wasnt to hard!


----------



## Quoi (Jan 20, 2009)

*Monday and TUESDAY!!!*

Well I have been very busy lately so no updates.

Heres yesterday

BB Rows 90x10 120x8 120x8 120x8 100x10
DB rows 50x10 65x6 65x6 55x10
Rev Flys 30x10 40x10 45x10
Pullups 7 plus random because my grip was gone!

BB curls 0x10 60x8 60x8 55x6 55x6
Hammer curls 27x6 27x6 27x6
Pullups

Ive started to do conditioning instead of cardio!
Burpees x20 ss with 20 jumping jacks X3
1 min rest repeat to best of ability two more times!
HOLY!!!!! Hardest thing ever, This kills you! I almost puke !

TODAYS
BB Bench 80x10 100x6 115x6 115x6 105x8
Incline Press 90x8 100x6 100x6 90x8
Skullcrushers<<Found the right form lol and the weight was like a feather n joke! 55x10 60x10 60x10 60x10 AWESOME no pain in my elbow either
CG Bench<<< 90x6 90x6 100x5 90x8 WOW something really scary happened during my last set a pin came out when I tried to rack the weight and the weight fell to my right side I got pinned under the weight!!!! I just remembered all the stories of people dying by the barbell crushing them. I got out and fixed the pin but WOW!
Dips 10 8 6 plus more to failure

sO today was awesome and I did the same conditioning today with ab work in there and now they are sore!
Everything was good I taught a 20 min lesson in class and it felt good I wasn't nervous once I got going.
Question though since Valentines  day is coming up I'm trying to figure out what to do with my girlfriend any ideas?

Oh yeah I wore these gloves with straps to help my wrists on the pressing and it helped alot. This will be the only workouts day that I wear anything like that.
Good night!


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice job man.  I'm glad to see that you're making progress.  I hope you keep it up.  

Good job on the rows.  You are pretty good at them.


----------



## Quoi (Jan 27, 2009)

*Monday and TUESDAY AGAIN*

Hey guys been really busy so no time for this journal but I have some now!

Monday Back and BI's
Best workout ever! Felt so good and I love volume its great!
BB Rows 100x10 120x6 120x6 120x6 120x8 125x6 125x6 Back Felt it!
DB rows 55x8 65x8 65x8 65x8 70x6 New way! I keep it under tension by not letting it touch the ground

Rev flys 30x10 45x10 45x10
pullups 8 6 6 6 6 later 6 6  Agin not all the way down but it worked my lats so well!

bb curls 50x10 65x6 65x6 55x6 55x6 55x6
Hammer Curls 27x6 27x6 27x6 So dead my bis were so I "helped" with the weight lol

Tuesday Chest and Tris
BB bench 80x10 110x8 120x6 120x6
incline bb 100x8 100x8 110x5 110x4 dead lol
skullcrushers 55x10 70x10 70x10 70x10 70x10
cg bench 90x10 90x10 90x10 90x10 wow I feel good!

On sunday I did 10 hiil sprints!
On both days I did conditioning of 20 burpees then jog or jumping for 20 do that twice and then rest a min and repeat two more time!
Its so good! I feel way better doing this!

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Quoi (Jan 30, 2009)

*Thursday and Friday*

Thursday LEGS ! ! ! ! ! !
ATG Squats 138x6 158x6 158x8 158x8 158x8 <<<Was suppose to increase weight but Forgot!!! oh well form was better

Lunges 45x10 45x10 45x10 Ned to work on form

Deadlift 150x6 180x6 180x6 180x8 180x10 Went up easy!

Seated calf raises 90x30 90x30 90x1 min TUT with 10 reps x2

Ran out of time for hammies.....

Friday Shoulders and ABS !

WAs a great shoulder day

OHP 70x8 80x6 80x6 80x6 80x6 70x10 WENT UP EASY WOOO I felt strong! Though my lower back is limiting

Shrugs 160x20 160x20 160x20 160x20 wow fatigued but good

Upright rows 90x8 90x8 90x8 Dont like these that much any suggestions for a new exercise

La raise 17x5 22x 10 22x15 Really hard but good. First time doing both shoulders at once instead of unilateral ! Felt better!
  Ab
     Weighted crunches plates behind headish 20x15 20x20 20x20 20x33 Too easy!

Will do more abs tomorrow
Tonight I also did conditioning
          10 burpees 20 pushup likes 30 crunches 15 sec sprint repeat 3 times is one set did three sets with a Min rest FUN!!
   Well that's it for now,,
WAIT Tomorrow I get to go to a gym for the first time and I cant wait, so probably do another workout then!!!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice job on the deadlifts.  The numbers shoot up fast don't they?


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 31, 2009)

looks like your moving some weight around for your size keep up the good work


----------



## Quoi (Feb 2, 2009)

*Monday!!! Back Bis*

^^^^ THNXS
Hi A good workout even though I woke up late and had to cut my rests shot 45 secs basically with heavy weights and higher reps...WOW taxing but fun!

BB Rows 120x8 125x8 125x8 125x8 125x8 130x6 130x6
DB Rows 50x8 << REALLY easy no kidding felt feather like 70x8 70x8 70x8 70x8

Rev Flys 30x10 50x6 << forearm hurt and running out of time so no push
Pullups 8 7 6 6 
BB Curls 50x8 65x6 65x6 65x6 65x6 60x8
Hammer Curls 25x6 25x6 25x6 BIceps really tired!
CONDITIONING~
Got home and did this
Burpee hell  20 burpees 20 jumping jacks/jog 3 times is one set did 2 sets
Right after 10 burpees 20 pushups 30 crunches 15 sec sprint 3 times is one set did one set
Felt a lot easier today ! Thats good and I feel great

Good day, stayed late at school to study for my network design performance with my teammates on Wednesday, Speaking of I will be leaving after school tomorrow to go to A FBLA trip and stay the night so we can participate in the event and wont be back till Wednesday night real late! FUN TIMES AHEAD!

Hope everyone is doing well!
OH YEEAH Just found out that on march first I'm going to a Slipknot concert!!!


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 2, 2009)

that sounds like one hell of a work out. good luck on the trip and you lucky son of a bitch i couldnt go to the slipknot concert here in michigan because i had to wrestle that night. i demand pics of this concert to be posted on here.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 3, 2009)

Agreed with the pics.  Also....don't get hurt in the crowd.  We all know how crazy Slipknot concerts are.


----------



## Quoi (Feb 5, 2009)

*Thursday*

First of all I will try to get pictures !
I got back late yesterday around 11 from my trip, GUESS what I WON FIRST PLACE in one of the tests I competed in WOOOO! Then second in my team contest and third for another one! Three trophies it was awesome! We stayed in a expensive hotel with free breakfast, which I ate proudly! Anyway it was awesome , pretty much we  all came away with 20 trophies!
I might go to sate in April and If you win there you go to Nationals!

Since I woke up later like 5:20 when I workout at 530 I had to rush and starte late still, but still was a good workout!

WORKOUT LEGS


Squats ATG 135x6 1666x6 x 4 sets 135x8


Lunges<new form or should I say right form 45x5 45x5 eahc leg by the way 45x10




Deadlifts 150x6 190x6 190x6 190x6  190x10 170x10 I was literally done after this first time deadifts have killed me!

GHR ghetto style 10 10 10


Seated calf reaises 90x30 90x1min 90x30 90x1min 90x1min with 30 90x30 with 1 min



I will check your guys journals later, now time to eat! WOOOOO


----------



## Quoi (Feb 9, 2009)

*Monday*

Back / BIS

BB rows 125x8 130x6 130x6 130x6 130x6 130x6 130x6

DB rows 75x6 75x6 75x6 65x8 65x8

Rev flys 50x6 50x6 50x8

pillups 10 7 5 5 later 8 6 6

BB curls 50x8 65x8 65x6 55x8 55x6 +4

Hammer curl 20x8 20x8 25x6

HIIT SPRINTS 15 sec sprint 45 sec recovery

Thats all for the day! Hope everyone is well


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 9, 2009)

very nice workout keep on workin hard


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 9, 2009)

Awesome job man.  I'm glad to see you are still going strong!  Keep up the work.  

Good job winning the trophies too.


----------



## Quoi (Feb 13, 2009)

*Thursday and today*

WOOOOO 200lb deadlift finally!!!!


LEGS 
ATG squats 138x6 178x6 178x6 178x8 178x8 178x10

Lunges 45x5 45x10 45x10

DEADLIFT 130x6 200x3 WOOO<<< would have done more but the weight

 fell off.....damn so I fitted 198 on there 

198x6 198x6 198x6 198x6

GHR my way! weighted 10lbs x10 x10 x10

seated calf raises 95lbs x 30x1minx30 did that twice



TODAY SHOULDERS

OHP 60x8 80x8 80x8 80x8 60x12 need better form and stronger lower back!

Shrugs 160x20 160x20 160x20 160x20

Lateral raises 22x15 22x15 25x10 25x10 BURNING SHOULDERS

Shouder press < on these my elbow feel as though it has no strenght and its hard to press with so not best form 

30x6 30x6 25x12 25x12

   Abs
Weighted crunch 30lbs x15 x20 x25 x30 x35 theses burned my abs!

Then did this tonight!

CONDITIONING
15 burpees x good paced jog in place for a count of 20
14 x same
....... All the way down to 
1xsame 

Burned my calfs and ankle and quads to the point where I diddt even think about the conditioning just the burn! Good thing is that on the conditioning side this was easier than expected!!

Have a great weekend and VALENTINES DAY


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 13, 2009)

nice workout keep on working hard and you have a great weekend and valenties day too


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 14, 2009)

Look like a long grueling workout.  Hope you have a great Valentines


----------



## Quoi (Feb 17, 2009)

Went to the renasance fair yesterday for 6 hours of FUN!!!! Just awesome as I felt at home!!!!! JUST AWESOME!!!!

Monday Back/bi

bb row 110x6 130x8 130x8 130x8 130x8 130x8 130x8 130x8  110x10

Db row 75x8 75x8 75x8 75x8 75x8

Reverse flys 50x8 50x8 30x10

pullups 10 8 6 W+10 4 4  later 6 6 3 negatives

BB curl 50x10 65x8 65x7 65x7 55x7+4 55x7+4 the weight was slipping !!

Today Chest and TRIs

Woke up late since i was frekin tired after yesterday with 6 hours of walking!
So volume was cut down but is all good as my wrist can recover!

BB bench press 80x10 120x8 120x8 120x8

Incline BB Bench 115x6 115x6 115x8

Skullcrushers 70x15 70x15 70x15 70x12 as my shoulder was hurting

...still the tris were actually pumped and it was hard to close my arms as they were TIGHT!!!

CG bench 105x8 105x8 105x8

Dips 10 8 8 STRONGER!!!! MUHAHAHA!!!!

Tonight I DID

 Conditioning

Burpee hell 20 burpees then jog 20 sec 20 jog 20 jog
1min rest
10 burpees 20 pushup kindas 20 crunches 15 sec sprint repeat for a total of three times
1min rest
10 burpees 20 squats 20 mouintain climbers 15sec sprint again total three times
then about a min later 15 sec sprint 10 burpees
WOOOOOOOOO Heart was beating!!!!

Awesome pump in the tris for a lower volume it was amazing and a pump in the chest wow!!!

Have a good night!!!!


----------



## Quoi (Feb 24, 2009)

*Update*

SUNDAY 
I did conditioning

DIE OF DESTINY = 20 mins where you do what you roll and continue unti ime is out
FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Monday

BB ROW 6 sets of 125x6 120x8
DB row 3 sets 80x6 60x10 60x10
Pullups weighted 20x6 x5 BW 8 6 6 late 8 6
BB curls 65x8 65x7 65x7 55x8 55x8
Hammer curls 25x8 25x8 25x8

TUESDAY

Bench Press 110x6 110x6 120x6 120x6 120x6 130x8
INcline 110x8 3 sets
Skullcrusher 80x10 80x10 80x10 80x10
Close Grip 110x10 110x8 110x7 80x15
Dips 10 10 10


Just a quik update been really busy but the conditioning and today was awesome!!!!!

Todaay For condittioning

15 min sprint
15 sec sprint x 45 sec recovery

Will get to journals later!!!!


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 24, 2009)

Good job mayne.  


High 5 for progress!


----------



## Quoi (Feb 25, 2009)

THNKS!!!!! High five back woooo!



I made a mistake lol the BB rows are suppose to be 6 sets of 135 !!!!!!!lol


----------



## Quoi (Mar 2, 2009)

BACK/BI

bb row 135x8 135x8 135x8 135x8 135x8 110x10
db row 80x6 80x6 80x8 80x8 60x10
pullups w20lbs 5 5 5  bw 8 8 
bb curls 70x8 70x8 70x8 55x8 55x8 55x8+3
hammer curls 27x8 25x8 25x8 

Good day.

Yesterday did Die of destiny for 20 mins and it was FUN!!!!

Wow life keeps me from updating lol!


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 3, 2009)

nice workout. and its ok to have a life and miss a post every now and then just dont go away and never come back


----------



## Quoi (Mar 7, 2009)

*UPDATE-Spring style-*

So I have taken thurs and friday off and will be taking this week off for spring break as my body is freaking!!! tired. I will still do conditioning and I did it today, tommorrow, tuesday, friday sat, and sunday!!!

Anyway I'll update what I do for conditioning and talk to you guys!!!


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 7, 2009)

go out and have some fun quoi. see ya when you get back


----------



## Quoi (Mar 16, 2009)

*Guess Whos Home!!!!!!!*

HEY!!!!! I'm back to training this week WOOOOO!!!!! I never thought I miss it so much but I did!!! Now I'm really happy!!!!!! This week I'm doing the same routine as I have STARTED TO CUT so I want to see here my strength is at. Then next week I hopefully strt a new routine!

Monday!!!!
Back and Bis
BB ROW 110x8 130x8 130x8 130x8 130x8
DB Row 50x8 70x8 70x8 70x8 70x8
Pullups 10 8 8 6 6
BB Curl 70x8 70x8 70x6 55x8 55x8
Hammer curl 25x8 25x8 25x8

Suprisingly mys STRENGTH WAS UP! My muscle endurance though was not lol!!!

Anyway good to be back!! I look forward to checking out everyones journals and being part of the foum again!


----------



## Quoi (Mar 23, 2009)

*Monday*

Back/ bis

BB row 110x8 140x6 140x6 140x6 140x6 140x6
DB Row 80x6 80x6 80x6 80x6 60x10
Pullups W 20x 5 3 BW 6
BB curls 70x8 70x7 70x6 55x8 55x8
Hammer curl 25x8 25x8 25x8

Weird my strength feels like it went way up since the cut??? Except my muscle endurance has suffered lol!
 Still a great workout!


----------



## Quoi (Mar 24, 2009)

*Tuesday Chest /Tris*

Bench 80x10 130x8135x6 135x6 135x6 135x6
Incline Bench 115x6 115x6 115x6 115x6
Skullcrushers 70x10 70x10 70x10 70x10 70x10
CG Bench 115x8 115x8 115x8 115x8
Dips Bwx15

Nice wotkout!!!!! Right after I felt so good I did 15 mins of conditioning
30 crunches 10 leg lifts 20 mt climbers 20 squats 15 sec sprint REPEAT fo the duratation then 10 burpees! Awesome!!!

So I've decided that after this week I will start bulking again as I really want to get stronger!


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice workout buddy.  

One thing I'd change though.  I would put CG bench and dips in front of skullcrushers.


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 25, 2009)

very nice workout and i agree with plasch you should put those two in front.


----------



## Quoi (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey guys whats up???!

Back / bis

BB row 130x8 150x6 150x6 150x6 150x6 150x6 150x6
Db Row 85x6 85x6 85x6 85x6 60x10
Pullups 10 10 8 Negatives 5 5
BB curl 70x8 70x8 60x8 60x10 60x8
Concentration curls 25x6 25x6 30x 4 + 2

Good workout!! though I need a new routine......... Any ideas???


----------



## Quoi (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm going to be gone Mon-Wed for FBLA so my routine is going to be different. So I'll update you guys when I Can!


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 6, 2009)

k just keep us updated i wanna see how this all goes for ya.


----------



## Quoi (Apr 8, 2009)

well!!!!! I just got back and took 5th with my team in network design! The whole conference was sweeeeeetT!!!!! I had alot of new experiences and fun!!!!! Tommorrow I will start training again....My diet was screwed but I had fun and tried some new food which was beautiful!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2009)

hey quoi-
Glad ya had fun!
a couple things to mantion, if I may?
I see two horizontal pull: BB  Rows and DB Rows and only 1 vertical pull: Pull Ups.

I also saw that someone else mentioned about putting the dips in ahead of the others, as dips can go as a tris or chest.

'cause you almost have more exercises for a small muscle (tris) than a large muscle (chest)

Keep hittin' it...#'s are looking good!


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 9, 2009)

Quoi said:


> well!!!!! I just got back and took 5th with my team in network design! The whole conference was sweeeeeetT!!!!! I had alot of new experiences and fun!!!!! Tommorrow I will start training again....My diet was screwed but I had fun and tried some new food which was beautiful!!



glad to hear you had fun. now get workin  did you meet any interesting people?


----------



## Quoi (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey everyone!!1 Burner I dont know what else to do for my verticAL EXCERSISES!
tHANKS rUBES i'M STARTING BACK!

Friday
Deadlift 150x6 200x10 200x9 200x8 200x7 200x6 200x5 Wow that was hard!!! I need to buy more weight!

ATG Squats as deep as I can 200x8 200x8 200x8 200x8 200x8
Shoulder Press 25x10 25x10 30x5 +5

Saturday
Cg Bench 130x8 130x8 130x8 130x8 80x15
skullcrusher 60x10 80x10 80x10 80x10
bb curls 75x8 75x8 75x8 60x8
concentration curls 25x8 30x6 30x6
lat raises 32x10 32x10 32x10 Not perfect form but I get stronger when I dont!

Standing calf Raise 130x20 130x20 130x20



And today I did DIE OF DESTINY!!!! For 20 mins!

Anyway this week I have my camping trip so my routine will again be different! Also I've started a 5-6 week cut to get rid of this flab and fat on me that is really annoying!!

Have a good rest of the day and a Great Easter!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2009)

Quoi said:


> Hey everyone!!1 Burner I dont know what else to do for my verticAL EXCERSISES!


Add a 2nd vertical.
This was and will be my back workout
1) Wide grip: Pull Ups -or- Pull Downs 
2) Reverse Grip Pull Downs -or- chin Ups

I did alternating angles: 
1) Wide Grip...whatever: Pull Ups/pull-downs, machine pull downs...
2) Wide Grip BB Rows, etc
3) Narrow Grip: Pull Downs or Chin Ups
4) Narrow Grip: DB Rows, or machine rows

**On exercises 1 and 3, I'd go heavy, 2 and 4, higher reps.
It seemed to work for me.


either way...keep it balanced.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 13, 2009)

Quoi said:


> Hey everyone!!1 Burner I dont know what else to do for my verticAL EXCERSISES!
> tHANKS rUBES i'M STARTING BACK!
> 
> Friday
> ...



very nice workout. and good luck on your cutt im gettin ready to start doing that too summers almost here


----------



## Quoi (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the comments and help!
So next week I'll add in a narrow grip pullup or chinup< is that good?
Rubes how are you going to cut? i'm dwn to 1500 calories a day..........!

TODAYS

Bench 110x8 110x8 140x8 140x8 <<worked on form
Incline Bench 120x6 120x6 120x6
BB Row 155x6 155x6 155x6
Db row  85x6 85x6 85x6
Pullups W 25 lbs x6 x5 x5+ 4
Dips W 25 lbs x10 x10 x10


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 15, 2009)

im taking it down to about 2000cal a day maybe less and im going to lay off the weight gainer that i've been taking too.


----------



## Quoi (Apr 22, 2009)

Well Ive been gone for my camping trip and for for the past three days since I've been back I've been sick so my diet and training went out the window, more than anything now I just feel tired but I'm planning by monday I'll be back!


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 22, 2009)

hey it was a lil vacation dont worry about it. now just get back to work and work hard.


----------



## Quoi (Apr 22, 2009)

^^^YEP
I already feel better! I might even do a mini workout today!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 22, 2009)

listen to your body and when you are good to go, as Rubes said: hit it  and hit it hard, bro


----------



## Quoi (Apr 29, 2009)

Monday BACK AT IT!!!!WOOOOO
Bench 140x6 140x6 140x6 140x6
Incline DB Bench 35x6 35x6 35x6
BB Row 160x6 160x6 160x6 160x6 Felt heavy but I don't care lol

DB Row 80x6 80x6 80x6
Pullups Wide W25lbsx6 6 narrow W25lbs x6x6
Dips w25lbs 10 10 10

Good to be back!!!!!!

Today
Deadlift 160x8 210x6 220x3 220x3 easy I can lift it more times!!!!!

ATG sqaut<<more like I try to go ATG lol<<<< 112x8 210x8 210x8 210x8 210x8
Calf Raises 122x20 122x20
Shoulder Press 25x8 35x6 35x6 35x6

Good day But I need a better Routine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 30, 2009)

nice workout keep up the good work.


----------



## Quoi (May 1, 2009)

*Car?????*

Well....Yesterday I got hit by a car in the schools parking lot......owww.....I'm okay just my leg and back are sore.....
I still workout today and my back hurt but more like doing too many deadlifts....... That was really weird I was just about to walk on the sidewalk and bam I hear a car speed up and bam I get hit in the back and my leg! the girl looked down while she was driving and yeah I get hit....stupid......... Oh well I'm just glad I'm okay and nothings permanently hurt! I got right back up too! I'm so proud lol!

 Anyway Hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## Rubes11 (May 1, 2009)

wow sounds like that girl needs to learn how to drive. glad to hear that your alright though.


----------



## Quoi (May 4, 2009)

Today

Bench 100x8 140x8 140x7 140x6 140x6 Really good 
Incline DB 35x8 35x8 35x8
BB Row 140x6 170x6 170x6 170x6 140x8
DB ROw 85x6 85x6 85x6
Pullups wide grip weighted 25lbs 6 6 Narrow grip weighted 25 lbs 6-6
Dips 35lbsx10-10-10

Good workout I was pumped!!!!


----------



## Rubes11 (May 6, 2009)

very nice keep on working hard


----------

